# The Most Attractive Elderly Actress



## Damaged Goods (Nov 29, 2020)

The prettiest was Margaretta Scott in her role as the eccentric Mrs. Pumphrey on "All Creatures Great and Small."  Actual ages during that run were 66 to 78.

Shapeliest, Barbara Eden.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0779540/

https://doyouremember.com/123787/barbara-eden-89th-birthday-looking-half-her-age


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)

*Barbara Eden still looks beautiful. Of course she is a Genie!  *


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 29, 2020)

She's had plastic surgery.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)

*I just saw a picture of Ann Margaret. I think she is in her 80's and still Beautiful.
.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 29, 2020)

Had to tap into my husbands wisdom on this one.

Julie Newmar (Catwoman in the series Batman 1960's).

Sure, she was young when she played her character, but looking at her today (age 87), pretty hard for other actresses to compete with her good looks and figure.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

I've always been a fan of  Raquel  Welch ... she turned 80 in September.

this is her at age  76:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 29, 2020)

I remember, a few years ago, the young forklift driver at our boat Dry Storage in Florida, pointed at two young ladies in bikini swimsuits in a boat. I looked at him and said "there young enough to be my granddaughters! Now, you show me Jaqueline Smith in a swimsuit, I'll take a look." He said, "who in the heck is Jaqueline Smith?" I had to laugh.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

Diane Keaton.


----------



## Wren (Nov 29, 2020)

Jane Fonda, 82 so stylish and classy


----------



## Nathan (Nov 29, 2020)

*Jane Fonda still looks great at age 83 *




**For those that want to express their hatred for her:  Save it! You're entitled to your beliefs, even though based on exaggerated or false accusations- that's your cross to bear.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 29, 2020)

https://doyouremember.com/119863/gina-lollobrigida-today


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

Sophia  Loren at age  86.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 29, 2020)

I agree, these ladies still look good, and they dress beautifully.

But, I want to see a woman who has aged naturally.  I can then see the beauty in them...

jmo
ps...unfortunately, right now i have no examples...one does not  jump out at me to remember.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 29, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> I agree, these ladies still look good, and they dress beautifully.
> 
> But, I want to see a woman who has aged naturally.  I can then see the beauty in them...
> 
> ...


15 Female celebs who have aged gracefully without plastic surgery – SheKnows


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2020)

My favorite is Vanna White....on Wheel of Fortune.  I think she is in her early 60's, but looks no more than 30.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2020)

Goldie Hawn looks fine but don't forget most photos are touched up, air brushed.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> 15 Female celebs who have aged gracefully without plastic surgery – SheKnows


I love how the first picture is of a 45 year old.   Not exactly "aged."   (Oh, and there's that "old gal", Eva Longoria who's 40. )


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I love how the first picture is of a 45 year old.   Not exactly "aged."   (Oh, and there's that "old gal", Eva Longoria who's 40. )


There's a few in there that haven't had surgery I'm sure. You don't usually have crows feet with plastic surgery.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Maggie Smith 85


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2020)

Miss Cicely Tyson at age 93 at the Academy Award ceremonies to receive her Honorary Oscar. She'll be 96 on December 19th.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Now, she's someone we can relate to!


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> There's a few in there that haven't had surgery I'm sure. You don't usually have crows feet with plastic surgery.


I mean that I don't consider 40 as "elderly."


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I mean that I don't consider 40 as "elderly."


Ok


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)

Better?
18 Famous Women Over 50 Who’ve Never Had Plastic Surgery (brightside.me)


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

@Aunt Marg tell your hub--
My dad was friends with Julie Newmar.  He worked with her interior decorator.  She liked to come up to his small factory to chat, to kiss him on top of his bald head (she towered over him) and to drive the workers wild.  Oh, and to talk fabrics.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Better?
> 18 Famous Women Over 50 Who’ve Never Had Plastic Surgery (brightside.me)


Yes, That's the  REAL beauties; the women who have never had plastic surgery and are still lovely!
But 50?  Really?  That's pretty young!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Better?
> 18 Famous Women Over 50 Who’ve Never Had Plastic Surgery (brightside.me)


Yes, that's more along the lines I was referring to.

I'm thinking of Ali McGraw,   or Katherine Ross, she's married to Sam Elliot.
Sophia Loren..


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Sophia  Loren at age  86.


_*Bad wig!*_


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

Agreed.  Terrible wig.


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> But 50? Really? That's pretty young!


Unfortunately in Hollywood that makes a woman ancient.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 30, 2020)

NASA Legend Katherine Johnson was one of the group of African American women employed by NASA for the original crewed spaceflights just at the dawn of computing
'Hidden Figures' the movie tells all about this and it is a very good movie


Katherine is on stage with the actresses who played the pivotal roles in the movie
'Hidden Figures' lost at the Oscars but triumphed at the Box Office
Katherine passed away in February 2020 aged 101
​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2020)

Apropos of nothing:  When I lived in New York I used to see actors and actresses walking around once in a while.  They are usually tiny little people with great big telegenic heads.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Aunt Marg tell your hub--
> My dad was friends with Julie Newmar.  He worked with her interior decorator.  She liked to come up to his small factory to chat, to kiss him on top of his bald head (she towered over him) and to drive the workers wild.  Oh, and to talk fabrics.


I most certainly will, Pepper!

Thank you for sharing the story!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

She passed last year at age 84 but she was gorgeous and classy until the end.  Diahann Carroll.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

I think Goldie Hawn still looks pretty good. She's 75 now. This is from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 1, 2020)

Helen Mirren is gorgeous!  She’s 75


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I love how the first picture is of a 45 year old.   Not exactly "aged."   (Oh, and there's that "old gal", Eva Longoria who's 40. )


Eva's 45 now.  I know...still not elderly. @Ken N Tx  Gotta love Dolly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2020)

Dolly Parton "It costs a lot of money to look this cheap!"


----------



## LindaB (Dec 1, 2020)

Personally, I think Helen Mirren is pure beauty and class. She appears to have "aged naturally" unlike some elderly, admittedly beautiful stars who have had a bit of "work" done, even if done subtly.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 1, 2020)

Not all the women in that link were 50. If you noticed quite a few were older. I didn't realize we were looking for 80 and 90 yr olds. My bad.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

OK, here's my nominee:  Diane Keaton. Don't know how old she is, but she is certainly no spring chicken, and still gorgeous!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

Ali  MacGraw .. age 81






The 'Love Story' couple today:


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2020)

*I saw this today and it said she will turn 70yrs old soon.. I think she really looks good. She was great in Home Improvement.*


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 4, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Personally, I think Helen Mirren is pure beauty and class. She appears to have "aged naturally" unlike some elderly, admittedly beautiful stars who have had a bit of "work" done, even if done subtly.


Yes, I agree...she's one I forgot to mention.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Another very glamorous older actress is the very beautiful Jaime Leigh Curtis
I love her natural grey hair


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 5, 2020)

Still a fox, at 69.

Beverly D'Angelo Net Worth 2020: Age, Height, Weight, Husband, Kids, Bio-Wiki | Wealthy Persons


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Dolly Parton "It costs a lot of money to look this cheap!"


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2020)

*I think they said Jaclyn Smith is 75 yrs old now, I still think she looks great.*


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OK, here's my nominee:  Diane Keaton. Don't know how old she is, but she is certainly no spring chicken, and still gorgeous!


She is 74, and unlike so many others, hasn't had major work done.  That's my criteria for the best "looking" older actress now days.  Harder to find than that pearl in an oyster.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Julie Andrews at 85 years old...*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Rita Moreno, 89!

Forever beautiful.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 25, 2021)

@Bonnie  Wow...can't believe Ali McGraw is 81 !  @Aunt Marg  Rita looks great.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Rita Moreno, 89!
> 
> Forever beautiful.


Watching her in West Side Story ( the “America” number) is one of my fave dance videos to watch.  She’s so sassy and fun and what an incredible dancer!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

Rita Moreno was another one of my dad's clients.  I told you guys how Julie Newmar used to visit dad's small shop, or factory.  So did Rita, altho she did not kiss the top of dad's bald head or tower over him either like Julie.

He called Rita "a great lady", respectful, cooperative and most of all She Paid on Time!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

OneEyed, I agree, she really does look great.

CinnamonSugar. Thank you for the mention, I'm going to see if I can find something on YouTube.

Pepper. Wow, your dad sure enjoyed a lovely following of actresses.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Rita Moreno, 89!
> 
> Forever beautiful.



Beautiful  .. I just love her hair/style


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Beautiful  .. I just love her hair/style


I do, too, Bonnie!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Pepper. Wow, your dad sure enjoyed a lovely following of actresses.


Well, he was in business for many years and met a ton of interesting folks.


----------

